

Famous assassinations: Who could doctors save today? - edw519
http://www.billingsgazette.net/articles/2008/03/01/features/life/19-assasinations.txt

======
falsestprophet
My uncle read the murder rate in Chicago has been dropping for years and
congratulated my cousin, who is a cop on one of the worst beats in the city.
He said, "You boys are doing a really good job."

"No," my cousin said. "These kids are shooting at each other more than ever.
But, ER doctors keep getting better and better at putting them back on the
streets.

"Sometimes we wish they would stop doing that."

------
josegosdin
And thus the fluff invades...

~~~
dcurtis
I read this entire article, and thought it was fascinating.

Fluff or not, at least it's quality.

~~~
josegosdin
Beware of creeping fluff(ism).

Regardless, "fluff/cruft" has a circular tendency to attract users who
register and post most of the stuff.

